# This one time, at Bandcamp...



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Found this site called Bandcamp and I think it's pretty cool. Music consumers can browse artists or genres to find new music, Artists upload music and album art/personal details to create a mini web page for themselves. The site admins take care of most of the details and only take a cut (15% I think) if the Artist sells music. Music can be sold at a set price or with a minimum (which is meant to encourage generosity or "pay what you wish" type purchases.

Rather than selling CDs at a gig you can give out business cards with a link!

There's an intro video on the homepage.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Found this site called Bandcamp and I think it's pretty cool. Music consumers can browse artists or genres to find new music, Artists upload music and album art/personal details to create a mini web page for themselves. The site admins take care of most of the details and only take a cut (15% I think) if the Artist sells music. Music can be sold at a set price or with a minimum (which is meant to encourage generosity or "pay what you wish" type purchases.
> 
> Rather than selling CDs at a gig you can give out business cards with a link!
> 
> ...


You can find my endless posts on the subject in other threads about online music distribution. Fantastic site. I can't sing it's praises enough.

They also let you buy/sell music in FLAV, WAV, and AIFF which is much better then compressed audio. They allow you an extra 500 MB per album to include stuff like videos, artwork, or whatever else you want as well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my Bandcamp site...

http://nationaldivide.ca

They offer some pretty cool features, very few of which I've taken advantage of yet.


----------

